# Hanging on by a flange



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

At holiday inn express near Opry land in Nashville. In the lobby restroom. How long before they have real problems?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

That should break in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dayem! That's gonna take a lot of sillicone to fix...:laughing:

Don't worry though Sillycone can fix any plumbing problem....:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Dayem! That's gonna take a lot of sillicone to fix...:laughing: Don't worry though Sillycone can fix any plumbing problem....:laughing:


 Not sure about silicone, but E6100 will!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> At holiday inn express near Opry land in Nashville. In the lobby restroom. How long before they have real problems?


Hell! My money's on.....3..2..1


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's gonna open up someone's femoral artery.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Wet, sharp and covered in sewage. Slippery, dangerous and unsanitary All rolled into one!


----------

